

Techmeme Offers Tech News at Internet Speed - blazamos
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/12/technology/12techmeme.html

======
bwaldorf
"Now that Twitter serves as a broadcast platform, Techmeme plans to include
cogent 140-character Twitter posts written by influential people as
headlines."

^ This is interesting. Can change the game for a lot of bloggers, and Twitter.

------
Groxx
Ah, bugmenot plugin, you save me SO many headaches.

Hadn't heard of techmeme before. Seems... interesting. Gives me yet more ideas
of things I'd like to have in an/my aggregator, though.

